# Difference between height and length



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

OK I know that cockapoos come in all shapes and sizes. JoJo may have a special interest in coats - but me - it's all about size! Cockapoo breed information often states that they should have a compact square build. Biscuit is quite long for his height. He is approx 11" tall and 18" long - so more like a rectangle! How does this compare with the rest of you?!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Where are you measuring length from??

Betty is fairly square as she is about 11 to 12 inches tall. The coat she wears is the 12inch size which is along her back from neck to tail and her equafleece is the 16inch size which is a tiny bit big and thats measured from the front of her chest to her tail. I do think Betty is quite leggy. But also very petite as she only weighs 5.2kg.

Interesting thread to compare the shapes and sizes!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry - I mean the length of the top line! - from the highest point between the shoulder blades to where the tail joins the body. Biscuit is 15".


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ignore me - I've got that wrong! I shouldn't have started this thread The square build is based on the length of the breastbone to the rump - so the underneath - sorry! So Biscuit is 18" after all and defo a rectangle!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jane, just interested where the breed information is?
I must measure and weigh Izzy, haven't done it in ages


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have just looked at the Equafleece website and they show the correct way to measure a dog's length with the dog in the standing position. I did it with Biscuit lying on his back so probably totally the wrong measurement! Anyone would think I've been on the wine!! Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's written in the cockapoo book by Mary Foley and also on the Cockapoo Club of America website - contributed by the same Mary Foley. It says they should have a compact square build.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Jane. I believe the Cockapoo club of America desires to have a breed standard, whilst in the UK it would be, apart from anything else, impractical, as the 3 types of Cocker vary so greatly, and that's before taking the poodle mix in to account, or allowing for variables of F2, F1b etc.
Blimey just looking at how different all our poos are, I can't imagine ever being able to agree on how they "should" look 
Vive la difference, they're all gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Humnh, interesting to compare none the less....I will ahve to see if lady will let me near her with the measuring tape tomorrow...she thinks it is a toy....so height from floor to shoulder and lenght from under the belly from chest to bottom??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is interesting too that that info is on the cockapoo club of america site....but not on the american cockapoo club site....differing opinions on our lovely breed all around.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive just ordered Buddy another equafleece and he messures 26" now so he has a long body.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it is when I read that 'they should never be long and low' that panic sprung to mind However, Ali is right in that there are so many variables in the mix and Biscuit has american cocker/toy poodle/miniature poodle genes so who knows what normal!

I looked on a poodle site and they showed a diagram of a square build and yes, the height is taken from floor to withers and the length from breastbone to base of tail. On the Equafleece website they show how to do this with the dog in the standing position and they take the tape from the chest and then around one side of their body to the base of the tail.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Stop reading it Jane! Your Biscuit is edible  whatever his shape


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know, I know! I'm just so smitten with the little man and want him to be OK. It's pathetic as I probably worry more about him than my children!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Are your kids older? I am happy to admit Izzy is my replacement baby


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are 9, 13 & 16 - so yes he is definitely my replacement baby! - and a lot easier! I'll really miss the eldest going off to uni as we have a close bond but I've realised that Biscuit will be a great distraction. I'll probably have to get another one then!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, my middle one went off in september - big adjustment, I got Izzy in July though


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has the size 18-20inch Equafleece but is a little bit big..she is about
11 inches tall...I do think her Equafleece makes her a bit more oblong shape somehow!! Ali is right tho - it doesn't matter what shape they are they are all great. Jane you sound like a bit of a worrier - just like me ( evidence in some of my earlier threads) Biscuit is adorable.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty has the size 18-20inch Equafleece but is a little bit big..she is about
> 11 inches tall...I do think her Equafleece makes her a bit more oblong shape somehow!! Ali is right tho - it doesn't matter what shape they are they are all great. Jane you sound like a bit of a worrier - just like me ( evidence in some of my earlier threads) Biscuit is adorable.


Colin, I think Betty has given you just cause to worry


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Colin, I think Betty has given you just cause to worry


You are right there...but I even worry about things that I don't need to worry about ( if you know what I mean)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Colin - I know what you mean

Trouble is I tend to worry about silly things but can be far too laid back about the bigger things! It's probably because I've had some big things happen in the past few years (losing both parents, etc) that maybe I focus on the silly things to stop be thinking about the bigger things. Sounds mad but it works!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Colin - I know what you mean

Trouble is I tend to worry about silly things but can be far too laid back about the bigger things! It's probably because I've had some big things happen in the past few years (losing both parents, etc) that maybe I focus on the silly things to stop be thinking about the bigger things. Sounds mad but it works!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes Colin - I know what you mean
> 
> Trouble is I tend to worry about silly things but can be far too laid back about the bigger things! It's probably because I've had some big things happen in the past few years (losing both parents, etc) that maybe I focus on the silly things to stop be thinking about the bigger things. Sounds mad but it works!


I so know what you mean Jane


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ali - I posted another pic for you under the 'winter wonderland' pics I recently posted re Biscuit. I think he looks a lot like Izzy in the pic - he was only 8 weeks!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's amazing how they change too - I wonder if Biscuit will lose his markings on his face like Izzy has?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Face and head markings are fading fast!! Ear colour seems to be staying put as well as markings on body. He has more of a wavy coat like Izzy but has a soft and fleecy texture to it so will be interesting to see why the adult coat will be like.


----------

